# Ossec hids

## H-Dragon

Hi!

has anyone tried OSSEC HIDS yet?

If so, how is it and is there a ebuild to be found?

 :Razz: 

----------

## skyPhyr

I was just looking for one too - no luck yet, but I'm keen to try it out.

----------

## cchee

same here... hoping someone already has ebuild file for this.

----------

## holic

Installation by itself isn't too hard. But an ebuild would be nice anyways =D

----------

## aslvrstn

Any progress on this? Didn't see any comments on bugzilla, so it appears that no one has taken note of it...

----------

## berckoi

i just installed it and am playing around a bit with it installation is easy

```

wget http://www.ossec.net/files/ossec-hids-latest.tar.gz

tar -zxvf ossec-hids-*.tar.gz (or gunzip -d; tar -xvf)

cd ossec-hids-* 

./install.sh

```

----------

## lostinspace2011

Are there any alternatives to OSSEC available in portage ?

----------

## manwe_

Anyone willing to make an ebuild for a small donation? Name your price, whoever you are  :Wink: 

----------

